# My kindle fire is dead



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I went to read on my fire (original) last night and it won't turn on.  I figured on of my girls used it and killed the battery. Plug it in and the charging light did not go on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lj,

Make sure the charging cable is seated properly and then just leave it plugged in for several hours before trying it again.  If the battery gets totally depleted, the light may not come on at first.  After it has charged for several hours (to the wall, not to the computer), try it again.

Good luck, and let us know,

Betsy


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks.  I had it plugged in directly to the wall overnight.  Then i tried in another outlet for about a hour before I unplugged it to use the charger to charge my Kindle keyboard.

I tried to hold the power button down, still nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably time, then, to contact Kindle CS. . . . . . if it's under warranty they'll replace it without giving you any hassle. Even if it's out of warranty they may do so. Definitely call them! Contact information can be found here.  The 'call me back' option works great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

let us know!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kindlevillage.com (Nov 19, 2013)

That sucks dude.


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I let it sit plugged in for most of the day. I held down the power button probably for a full minute till it came back to life. 
Hopefully it will stay that way. 

I had to deal with amazon support fir my mil's kindle today not looking forward to it next time this happens to my fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, glad it started working!

Betsy


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My daughter's first gen Kindle Fire quit charging this weekend.  It was down to 13% and when we plugged it into the charger, it wouldn't light up or charge.  We tried other Kindle charging cables and other wall outlets.  No dice.  She was heart broken since this was her birthday present when she turned 12.  I contacted CS and they said they noticed I was a loyal Amazon customer.  They offered me a refurbished Kindle Fire HD for only $95 which I gladly agreed to.


----------

